# I have a suggestion



## SCRAPPY (Sep 4, 2005)

Just to keep the forum going. How about we make something for our chis once a month --it can be either clothes, blankets, cards, songs, lettes, anything relating to them. and have a contest and have a winner every month. We can either make them a banner or something along those lines. What do you guys think?Maybe those that have kids -can make drawings or anyhting --it can be a family project as well. Please advice


----------



## SCRAPPY (Sep 4, 2005)

I guess nobody liked my idea :?


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

i like it but i wouldnt be able to do that bc im not creative at all :lol: :lol: i would need help figuring out what to make :wave:


----------



## SCRAPPY (Sep 4, 2005)

*Tiffany* said:


> i like it but i wouldnt be able to do that bc im not creative at all :lol: :lol: i would need help figuring out what to make :wave:


Thanks for answering...I just felt ignore thats all. :wave:


----------



## Gracie'smom (Jan 7, 2006)

Somehow ore another I missed this post.....I think it's a cool idea, actually. I would do it!


----------



## TiffsLilChi (Mar 31, 2005)

Lol SCRAPPY, I shouldn't feel ignored. Remember you said "to keep this forum going" ....obviously no one reads this one very much... lol. 

I think its a fun idea. I'd do it!


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

what kinds of things would you make? i'd do it too but i just need to understand what we'd be making or doing?


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

*Tiffany* said:


> what kinds of things would you make? i'd do it too but i just need to understand what we'd be making or doing?


I agree- I would do it as well, but I'm kind of confused as to what we would do


----------



## SCRAPPY (Sep 4, 2005)

Hi all, thanks for answering. Since this is the craft chat room--maybe we can make stuff for our chics --clothes or whaever else you guys can come out with --Im making my babies a bed for the month of May. It does not have to be difficult. Suggestion --are maybe a song you might of though for your chi, scrapbooks anything creative. Anyone else is more than welcome to suggestion. We can pick a theme every month and we can all come out with a theme for the month of May. :wave: :wave: and for those who have kids or nieces, newphews maybe you can get them involved as well.


----------



## poppy (Mar 23, 2006)

I missed this too and I would like to try to make something...I would love to make Miss Poppy a bed or an item of clothing... But like others I have no idea how too... would help & advice be freely given for the artistically challenged :shock: 
Poppy


----------



## SCRAPPY (Sep 4, 2005)

Hi, I have been to Walmart and they have patterns on how to make dog beds and other things for your pet. I don't know if you have a walmart in the UK. Maybe we can all post a step by step project? What do you guys think?


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

i already made a bed, but i like the scrapbook idea so i may start on one of those but i'm sure it will take longer than a month but it will be fun and summers comming up to so i only work part time and i will have lots of time to take pics and make a cool scrapbook. i can post it as i go along  :wave:


----------



## SCRAPPY (Sep 4, 2005)

*Tiffany* said:


> i already made a bed, but i like the scrapbook idea so i may start on one of those but i'm sure it will take longer than a month but it will be fun and summers comming up to so i only work part time and i will have lots of time to take pics and make a cool scrapbook. i can post it as i go along  :wave:


thats a great idea Tiffany!


----------



## sesar_galvez (Apr 23, 2006)

well im not creative


----------



## SCRAPPY (Sep 4, 2005)

sesar_galvez said:


> well im not creative


You can try. Believe me i was not creative either, bbut ever since i got my babies im willing to let. We are going to bring step by step projects --so everyone can learn. Join us! :wave:


----------

